# Chiller Preview Tonight (Note: This Preview has already ended)



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

On channel 101 there will be a 12 hour preview of the Chiller Channel which is coming soon. That is all I know at this time. Looks like it will be interesting. Starts with Tales from the Crypt 

This channel is coming March 1st.


----------



## leww37334 (Sep 19, 2005)

Mixer said:


> On channel 101 there will be a 12 hour preview of the Chiller Channel which is coming soon. That is all I know at this time. Looks liek ti will be interesting. Starts with Tales from the Crypt


Woo Hoo, fire up the DVR


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Looking at the guide, looks like it starts at 8pm EST

(I have no idea what the FIZZ is, which is on right now... but it is kinda scary)


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah cool thanks for the extra info I meant to add that it starts at 8pm EST. They just showed a commercial for the channel itself. Very cool mix of about 50 horrors movies/shows rolled into a 45 second spot it seemed.

Awesome....March 1st is goes 24/7 and I think in HD by end of yearif I recall reding right on another thread.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Looking at the guide, looks like it starts at 8pm EST
> 
> (I have no idea what the FIZZ is, which is on right now... but it is kinda scary)


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mixer, judging from your avatar, looks like you'll really enjoy this channel!


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I am a huge horror fan but that avatar is actually from an animation seen in the movie Pink Floyd: The Wall

The scene it is from can be viewed here if you wish 








litzdog911 said:


> Mixer, judging from your avatar, looks like you'll really enjoy this channel!


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Mixer, judging from your avatar, looks like you'll really enjoy this channel!


Or he's a Pink Floyd Fan


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Is Chiller going to be commercial free and show movies uncut or will it be like all the other rerun channels out there?


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Seems a few of the movies like The Shinig in the first weekend will be commercial free. That is a cool concept. Have a commercial free moview ever few hours or so and still have the advertisers to pay the bills.



Here is a schedule which I copied from another site.

Chiller TV (from NBC Universal Cable)

Launches March 1, 2007 with special programming (see Specials and Stunts)

Regular Schedule
Starts Monday, March 5, 2007:

Weekdays
6:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents 
6:30AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
7:00AM Night Gallery
8:00AM Friday the 13th: The Series
9:00AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
9:30AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
10:00AM Tales from the Crypt
10:30AM Tales from the Crypt
11:00AM Movie
1:00PM Movie
3:00PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
3:30PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
4:00PM Movie
6:00PM Friday the 13th: The Series
7:00PM Tales from the Crypt
7:30PM Tales from the Crypt
8:00PM Short Lived Wheel: G vs. E (Monday); American Gothic (Tues); Monsters (Wed); Freddy's Nightmares (Thurs); Twin Peaks (Fri)
9:00PM Movie
11:00PM Short Lived Wheel: G vs. E (Monday); American Gothic (Tues); Monsters (Wed); Freddy's Nightmares (Thurs); Twin Peaks (Fri)
12:00AM Movie
2:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
2:30AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
3:00AM Movie
5:00AM Night Gallery

Saturdays
6:00-9:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
9:00AM-12:00PM Night Gallery
12:00PM Movie
2:00PM Movie
4:00PM G vs. E
5:00PM Monsters
5:30PM Monsters
6:00PM Twin Peaks
7:00PM American Gothic
8:00PM Freddy's Nightmares
9:00PM Movie
11:00PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
11:30PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
12:00AM Movie
2:00AM Movie
4:00AM Movie/Various

Sundays
6:00-9:00AM Night Gallery
9:00AM Friday the 13th: The Series
10:00AM G vs. E
11:00AM Monsters
11:30AM Monsters
12:00PM Movie
2:00PM Movie
4:00PM Twin Peaks
5:00PM American Gothic
6:00PM Friday the 13th: The Series
7:00PM Tales from the Crypt
7:30PM Tales from the Crypt
8:00PM Freddy's Nightmares
9:00PM Movie
11:00PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
11:30PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
12:00AM Movie
2:00AM Movie
4:00AM Movie/Various

Specials and Stunts

- Launch Weekend:
Thursday, March 1 through Sunday, March 4
See various marathons and first episodes! Along with movies like The Shining!

Thursday, March 1
6:00AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
6:30AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
7:00AM Night Gallery
8:00AM Friday the 13th: The Series
9:00AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
9:30AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
10:00AM - 3:00PM Tales from the Crypt Marathon
3:00PM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
3:30PM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
4:00PM - 9:00PM Tales from the Crypt Marathon
9:00PM Movie: The Shining (Commercial Free)
11:30PM Movie: The Shining (Commercial Free)
2:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
2:30AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
3:00AM Movie: Werewolf of London
5:00AM Night Gallery

Friday, March 2
6:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
6:30AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
7:00AM Night Gallery
8:00AM Friday the 13th: The Series
9:00AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
9:30AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
10:00AM Tales from the Crypt
10:30AM Tales from the Crypt
11:00AM - 3:00PM Friday the 13th: The Series Marathon
3:00PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
3:30PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
4:00PM - 8:00PM Friday the 13th: The Series Marathon
8:00PM Twin Peaks Pilot
10:00PM Movie: The Watcher
12:00AM Twin Peaks Pilot
2:00AM Movie: The Watcher
4:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
4:30AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
5:00AM Night Gallery

Saturday, March 3
6:00-9:00AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents
9:00AM-12:00PM Night Gallery
12:00PM Movie: Nightmares
2:00PM Movie: Stephen King's Cat's Eyes
4:00PM G vs. E
5:00PM Monsters
5:30PM Monsters
6:00PM Twin Peaks Pilot
8:00PM American Gothic
9:00PM Movie: Dial M for Murder
11:00PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
11:30PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
12:00AM Movie: Dial M for Murder
2:00AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
2:30AM Movie: Abbott & Costello Meet the Mummy
4:00AM Movie: Abbott & Costello Meet the Invisible Man
5:30AM Alfred Hitchcock Presents

Sunday, March 4
6:00-9:00AM Night Gallery
9:00AM Friday the 13th: The Series
10:00AM G vs. E
11:00AM Monsters
11:30AM Monsters
12:00PM Movie: Stephen King's Cat's Eyes
2:00PM Movie: The Legacy
4:00PM Twin Peaks Pilot
6:00PM American Gothic
7:00PM Tales from the Crypt
7:30PM Tales from the Crypt
8:00PM Friday the 13th: The Series
9:00PM Movie: The Legacy
11:00PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
11:30PM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)
12:00AM Movie: The Andromeda Strain
2:30AM Movie: Abbott & Costello Meet the Invisible Man
4:00AM Movie: Werewolf of London
5:30AM New Alfred Hitchcock Presents (1985)

- Monsters Marathon
Saturday, March 24 from 4-6pm and again Sunday, March 25 from 10am-12pm



Steve Mehs said:


> Is Chiller going to be commercial free and show movies uncut or will it be like all the other rerun channels out there?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The schedule reminds me of it's sister station, Sleuth. Cool concept, okay content, but limited. A handful of shows with some movies from time to time. Looks like this station will not pose a threat to Thrillermax.


----------



## jkimrey (Nov 24, 2005)

Twin Peaks and American Gothic? Cool.

I hope they are shown in the correct order...



Mixer said:


> Seems a few of the movies like The Shinig in the first weekend will be commercial free. That is a cool concept. Have a commercial free moview ever few hours or so and still have the advertisers to pay the bills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Well I just watched the kickoff of the preview weekend and the Tales from the crypt episode was number 1 from Season 1



jkimrey said:


> Twin Peaks and American Gothic? Cool.
> 
> I hope they are shown in the correct order...


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

In the priemere episode of TFTC there was a nude scene where the topless go go dancers were fogged out. They allowed the word Ass but not **** Chris+ or F&*K



Steve Mehs said:


> Is Chiller going to be commercial free and show movies uncut or will it be like all the other rerun channels out there?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Looks like another one for my block list. To much old junk that stunk the first time around.

You guys enjoy it.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

At the beginning of tonight's preview they mentioned that Chiller will be on Channel 257. Seems like an odd spot - right between TCM and Fox Movie Channel.


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

ansky said:


> At the beginning of tonight's preview they mentioned that Chiller will be on Channel 257. Seems like an odd spot - right between TCM and Fox Movie Channel.


I'd rather see them add something like HBO Comedy, ANIME or Military History


----------



## mapod (Feb 9, 2007)

Looks pretty lame to me......:icon_lame



Mixer said:


> Seems a few of the movies like The Shinig in the first weekend will be commercial free. That is a cool concept. Have a commercial free moview ever few hours or so and still have the advertisers to pay the bills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

You have a remote right?



mapod said:


> Looks pretty lame to me......:icon_lame


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Mixer said:


> You have a remote right?


He also has the right to state his opinion on this board. I happen to agree, this channel looks like crap to me.


----------



## Deftones (Sep 6, 2006)

Great googly moogly! GvsE! I loved that show on USA!!!!


----------



## GadgetGal1 (Feb 6, 2007)

I can't wait. American Gothic, Twin Peaks, Alfred Hitchcock and Tales from the Crypt. I love this stuff.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

loudo said:


> Looks like another one for my block list. To much old junk that stunk the first time around.
> 
> You guys enjoy it.


Who does D's program selection anyway? I can't believe a HUGE number of people wanted this channel :nono2: It is just a bunch of old movies and old TVs shows :eek2:


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

I think it is a cool addition. Far superior to that Japanese soft porn crap called Anime. Freaky cartoons for adults with childhood issues, it should be called.


----------



## djshawn (Jan 8, 2007)

Any word on whether or not the channel is going to be edited (family friendly) once it goes live on 3/1? I'm hoping the editing bs is simply during the preview this weekend....horror isn't supposed to be edited...that's why the majority of it is rated R.


----------



## miedwards72 (Feb 24, 2007)

I was hoping it would start in HD. I watch channels in HD I usually would not just because they are in HD. As far as Chiller, I welcome any HD channel.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

At 10:30 p.m. pst. they have a program called monsters:the feverman-sd with the date 2007,so i guess they'll have some new stuff also?


----------



## djshawn (Jan 8, 2007)

miedwards72 said:


> I was hoping it would start in HD. I watch channels in HD I usually would not just because they are in HD. As far as Chiller, I welcome any HD channel.


It is supposed to be broadcast on an SD, HD and On-Demand channel.


----------



## talbain (Sep 6, 2006)

is the channel censored?


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

talbain said:


> is the channel censored?


It appeared so. I got those irritating "BEEP"s during Tales From The Crypt. If they're going to do that, I'd rather them just mute it then cover up with a BEEP.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Any closed captions on it?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Any closed captions on it?


Sadly CC is usually provided if there is a sponsor for it, no sponsor no CC..


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Well sure he has a right to state his opinion just like I have a right to state mine and tell him to use his remote 



Jeremy W said:


> He also has the right to state his opinion on this board. I happen to agree, this channel looks like crap to me.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I agree the beeps are bad. I actually prefer when they replace the curses with a dubbed in other word. It makes for a funnier time too.

However rest assured the gore here was not censored. I watched TFTC and a scene where a woman placed a fireplace poker and axe into the heads of two other peopel were not censored.

If the gore is left in tact that will be what this channel survives on. If they go lame on any part of what makes it horror than I figure people won't watch at all.



dervari said:


> It appeared so. I got those irritating "BEEP"s during Tales From The Crypt. If they're going to do that, I'd rather them just mute it then cover up with a BEEP.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

GadgetGal1 said:


> I can't wait. American Gothic, Twin Peaks, Alfred Hitchcock and Tales from the Crypt. I love this stuff.


According to the guide, the American Gothic is the movie starring Rod Steiger and Yvonne DeCarlo. You probably are a fan of the TV series, as am I, but the guide says that's not it.

The editing kills it for me. I'm not a fan of foul language and extreme gore, but if that's the way it was filmed, that's the way it should be shown.


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

Yay for the Thriller channel! 


Mixer said:


> Well sure he has a right to state his opinion just like I have a right to state mine and tell him to use his remote


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

djshawn said:


> It is supposed to be broadcast on an SD, HD and On-Demand channel.


As far as I could determine, the press release announcing the channel did not set a date for the HD version's debut.


----------



## Tezzel (Feb 4, 2007)

Did they say what package this channel would be going in?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Mixer said:


> However rest assured the gore here was not censored. I watched TFTC and a scene where a woman placed a fireplace poker and axe into the heads of two other peopel were not censored.
> 
> *If the gore is left in tact that will be what this channel survives on.* If they go lame on any part of what makes it horror than I figure people won't watch at all.





Tezzel said:


> Did they say what package this channel would be going in?


I believe it will be bundled in the "You Gawk Live Execution and Snuff" package where the motto is :"No need to think...we leave nothing to your imagination."


----------



## djshawn (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm crossing my fingers that the preview is only censored because it's on 101. If the real channel is censored it just goes against what built the horror film genre. These movies and shows aren't for kids (though I watched them from a very young age) so they shouldn't mess with them once the channel goes live.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

djshawn said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that the preview is only censored because it's on 101. If the real channel is censored it just goes against what built the horror film genre. These movies and shows aren't for kids (though I watched them from a very young age) so they shouldn't mess with them once the channel goes live.


The horror genre was built on the moody settings and the spark of the imagination of the Universal films and the chilling subtleties of Hitchcock and Rod Sterling.
Want blood and gore just tune to any of the CSI's.....no need for D* or cable or "Chiller."


----------



## djshawn (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok...so I oversimplified it. Sorry I didn't state things more clearly.

I know horror. I've been a fan for 25 years.

Here's an example. This new channel is advertising the hell out of *The Shining*, one of the best movies ever made IMHO. Now, tell me just how the "moody and imaginative" atmosphere and plot will save the fact all graphic language and film are edited out? I've seen the TV friendly version of the movie. It's a waste of time.

If they are going to host material on their channel I just hope it's not edited. I know that won't be an issue with the various TV showcases they have (which I enjoy most of them as well, that's how they were made to begin with) butplease don't tool with the movies....


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

djshawn said:


> Ok...so I oversimplified it. Sorry I didn't state things more clearly.
> 
> I know horror. I've been a fan for 25 years.
> 
> ...


I agree with your statement about editing. Excellent point.
I do hate it. Case in point: AMC is notorious about promoting the culture and the *preservation* of the movies and then editing the hell out of the film. Hypocrites.

BTW: Halloween (the first one) scared the bodily fluids outa me. So did AH's Psycho!


----------



## NoMax (Aug 25, 2006)

It looks like there will be an additional preview tonight on channel 101 starting at 8PM.

NM


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

djshawn said:


> Ok...so I oversimplified it. Sorry I didn't state things more clearly.
> 
> I know horror. I've been a fan for 25 years.
> 
> ...


Actually, even worse than the editing - the commercial breaks. That REALLY kills one of these movies. It breaks up the flow, particularly of a movie that builds like The Shining does. Personally the bleeping out of language doesn't particularly bother me. In most cases you don't even notice it. Editing DOES bother me... as does the interruptions.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Still, I love the fact that there's a channel I can turn to when I'm just in the mood for horror (which is pretty frequently). It's one reason I would hate to give up a channel like AMC around Halloween-time. I just hope they stick more to horror, and not slasher films. While gore has its place (think Saw, where it was critical to the story-line, or the remake of Night of the Living Dead - which was way better than it deserved to be), too many films go for the cheap thrill and you just see blood splatter like paint, and guts just flying everywhere. I find the psychological thriller (The Ring, The Exorcist, The Shining) FAR scarier than just seeing blood fly.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

jpl said:


> I find the psychological thriller (The Ring, The Exorcist, The Shining) FAR scarier than just seeing blood fly.


Well, me too. Look at my avatar and see how back my horror movie interest go (farther than that, really, back to Lon Chaney and the silents.)

I do think it is unfortunate that today's horror movies go so far in the direction that they often do, but I feel that if that is how they were intended to be seen, then we either see them that way, or not see them at all.

I guess Chiller will be similar to the Sci-Fi channel in what they show. It can get pretty gory sometimes. I wonder who decided pokers-in-craniums are more family-friendly than curse words?

Just one of the complaints I have with editing for TV. A PG-13 channel is fine--but let's show PG-13 material, not self-edited R.


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

bfncbs1 said:


> I'd rather see them add something like HBO Comedy, ANIME or Military History


Yeah, thats my vote to.... Save the bandwidth!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> BTW: Halloween (the first one) scared the bodily fluids outa me. So did AH's Psycho!


Really? I wish I could feel that. I love horror movies but to me they're sort of pointless. How can a movie be scary? It can't, it's just a movie. Being chased down a dark alley by a guy in a mask with a large knife is scary, seeing it in a movie is not.

I got into horror movies when I was 4 or 5, whenever Childs Play came to HBO. I thought it was more funny then scary. Chuckie was my hero when I was in kindergarten. I watch horror flicks mainly for the gore and body count, as long as there's a lot of blood it's all good. Shock value is more important to me then the story line. Take Ghost Ship, that scene at the beginning when the girl gets decapitated, I watched that probably a dozen times before continuing with the rest of the movie.

Like I said before in theory this is a good idea, but if it's cut up and has commercials, I don't want it. With Thrillermax for thriller-horror and Showtime Beyond for the scifi-horror the genre is covered well by where this content is meant for, premium TV.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

sjso395 said:


> Yeah, thats my vote to.... Save the bandwidth!


I agree. There's lots of other channels out there that would probably have a larger audience. Unless we're just out-of-touch. :lol:

GH


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

will it be available in preferred choice pacjage?


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

Ooooh yay another history channel. It's obvious that no one learns from past experiences. And anime? Seriously, the last time a customer requested anime is never. I'll give you HBO Comedy though. I have had quite a lot of customers request HBO comedy.


bfncbs1 said:


> I'd rather see them add something like HBO Comedy, ANIME or Military History


----------



## taw123 (Sep 4, 2006)

serenstarlight said:


> And anime? Seriously, the last time a customer requested anime is never. I.


Just because you haven't SEEN requests for this doesn't mean there is not huge interest in getting the Anime channel on. If it helps then HERE is your SECOND request for it. No not all the people who watch anime are crepy old pervs or young kids. I could spend a long time talking about the origins of animation and specifically Japanese animation (aka anime), but this isn't the place for it. I have been to japan several times on biz and appreaciate both Anime, the classice Japan monster in a rubber suit movies (ava Godzilla), and Japanese horror (many of which couldn't be shown in the US).

Love to see a channel dedicated tothe world Japanese cinema (WITH SUBTITLES)... Any one else see a biz case there?


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh ok yeah and in the whole 7 years working I wouldn't have gotten at least one request. 
I, personally, have acquired a taste for J-Horror. Unfortunately, I doubt a large population has the same admiration. 


taw123 said:


> Just because you haven't SEEN requests for this doesn't mean there is not huge interest in getting the Anime channel on. If it helps then HERE is your SECOND request for it. No not all the people who watch anime are crepy old pervs or young kids. I could spend a long time talking about the origins of animation and specifically Japanese animation (aka anime), but this isn't the place for it. I have been to japan several times on biz and appreaciate both Anime, the classice Japan monster in a rubber suit movies (ava Godzilla), and Japanese horror (many of which couldn't be shown in the US).
> 
> Love to see a channel dedicated tothe world Japanese cinema (WITH SUBTITLES)... Any one else see a biz case there?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> Well, me too. Look at my avatar and see how back my horror movie interest go (farther than that, really, back to Lon Chaney and the silents.)
> 
> I do think it is unfortunate that today's horror movies go so far in the direction that they often do, but I feel that if that is how they were intended to be seen, then we either see them that way, or not see them at all.
> 
> ...


Guess that's why many of the better horror movies being made now are remakes of Japanese horror films (The Ring, The Eye, The Grudge...). They seem to have a feel for the "creep" factor, that many American movie makers have forgotten about.


----------



## djshawn (Jan 8, 2007)

Some of the better horror/thriller flicks I've seen in recent years have been independents...but that may be true for any genre.

*Session 9
Shallow Ground
Ed Gein*

I love a good creepy flick...but I also dig creatively, morbidly dark and graphic movies. I don't mean slasher flicks. I was turned off those long ago.

*The Cell
Seven
Ghost Ship *(not an overall good flick but the scene at the start with the dancing and wire....wow)
*Jacob's Ladder
The Descent*

Even the 1999 version of *House on Haunted Hill *was watchable due to the fast, twitching camera action that was introduced in Jacob's Ladder if I'm correct.


----------



## djshawn (Jan 8, 2007)

As far as anime goes...it's not even remotely my cup of tea but you can't deny it's selling power and genuinely dedicated fanbase.


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

serenstarlight said:


> Ooooh yay another history channel. It's obvious that no one learns from past experiences. And anime? Seriously, the last time a customer requested anime is never. I'll give you HBO Comedy though. I have had quite a lot of customers request HBO comedy.


FYI I request The Anime Network and the Funimation Channel once a month. Hell Ill even take colours since they have a 4 hour anime block at night. And before you ask I am married and have a child and a very study job. So pull your head out and learn not everyone watches sports 24-7.


----------



## voyager1 (Dec 16, 2006)

fantastic, wonder if any of it will be in h.d. ? this station will be great !!


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

LOL when did I ever question your sexual preference or your job status? That is quite funny. In fact, I don't think I mentioned that 99% of DTV viewers watch sports? Did I? Oh my goodness.. I don't even know what I'm typing anymore! Please, quit jumping to conclusions. All I said was that I have NEVER recieved a request for the anime/funimation station. It doesn't mean there's not at least one person requesting it.. obviously you are. 



Elistan98 said:


> FYI I request The Anime Network and the Funimation Channel once a month. Hell Ill even take colours since they have a 4 hour anime block at night. And before you ask I am married and have a child and a very study job. So pull your head out and learn not everyone watches sports 24-7.


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

The Eye was remade? I know that Dark Water was. That was a pretty good one. 


jpl said:


> Guess that's why many of the better horror movies being made now are remakes of Japanese horror films (The Ring, The Eye, The Grudge...). They seem to have a feel for the "creep" factor, that many American movie makers have forgotten about.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mapod said:


> Looks pretty lame to me......:icon_lame


2 on the Lame-O Meter. 10 = great


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

serenstarlight said:


> LOL when did I ever question your sexual preference or your job status? That is quite funny. In fact, I don't think I mentioned that 99% of DTV viewers watch sports? Did I? Oh my goodness.. I don't even know what I'm typing anymore! Please, quit jumping to conclusions. All I said was that I have NEVER recieved a request for the anime/funimation station. It doesn't mean there's not at least one person requesting it.. obviously you are.


You didnt. But anime fans are sterotyped severely and I wanted to discount that as quickly as possible.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

serenstarlight said:


> The Eye was remade? I know that Dark Water was. That was a pretty good one.


It's in work, I believe. A co-worker is my horror movie source, and he tipped me off to that one. The original shows up on IFC from time to time.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

djshawn said:


> Some of the better horror/thriller flicks I've seen in recent years have been independents...but that may be true for any genre.
> 
> *Ed Gein*


I saw that a few years back when it was playing on Starz! or one of the Encore channels and I thought it was an *excellent* horror film. The fact that it's based on a true story makes it even more terrifying. Steve Railsback (also played Charlie Manson in the "Helter Skelter" TV mini-series) does a great job as Ed and Carrie Snodgress is excellent as his Mom.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Another I would add to that list of independents - Cube (really more suspense than horror, but it qualifies in my book). It's got it all. Bad acting, shoe-string budget, made in Canada... and a great story line, with just enough gore to make you wince.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

You have a DVR don't you No need to watch commercials



I understand though!



jpl said:


> Actually, even worse than the editing - the commercial breaks. That REALLY kills one of these movies. It breaks up the flow, particularly of a movie that builds like The Shining does. Personally the bleeping out of language doesn't particularly bother me. In most cases you don't even notice it. Editing DOES bother me... as does the interruptions.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Yick. If it matters (and it likely does not), here's a vote against weird Japanese soft porn cartoons (Anime, if you insist).


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

So...just finished watching Twin Peaks. Anybody know if they are going to run the entire series again on this channel?


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

Yes it certainly seems as if they are going to do exactly that 



spivey said:


> So...just finished watching Twin Peaks. Anybody know if they are going to run the entire series again on this channel?


----------



## cheer (Nov 9, 2005)

Worth it just for Twin Peaks. Though I wish it was in HD.  Wonder how many times they'll re-run it?


----------



## spivey (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow. I was only 11 when the show first went on, but since I've seen Fire Walk With Me. It would be great to see the rest of the series. My wife was a little upset with the ending tonight, but that was before I told her it was only a pilot.


----------



## idlehands (Jul 14, 2006)

This channel is gonna suck! Censorship plus commercials for films and series like Tales from the Crypt? The whole point of watching Tales from the Crypt was to see naked girls and hear foul language! I am happy that they're showing Friday the 13th series and Freddy's Nightmares. I just wonder if they're going to air it from the first episode on up, instead of airing random episodes. I hate that! Hopefully they'll add Tales from the Darkside series as well. BTW, on that schedule I see Sat and Sundays for Freddy's Nightmares, but where is it under the Stunts section on Sat and Sun? And what the hell is the stunts schedule anyway?


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

Yay that's cool. IFC as of late has been my best friend. Every sunday they show a new asian horror flick (well.. new to me). 


jpl said:


> It's in work, I believe. A co-worker is my horror movie source, and he tipped me off to that one. The original shows up on IFC from time to time.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

JeffBowser said:


> Yick. If it matters (and it likely does not), here's a vote against weird Japanese soft porn cartoons (Anime, if you insist).


No, votes to DENY someone else's favorites (and keep yours) do not count. Just not fair.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Mixer said:


> You have a DVR don't you No need to watch commercials
> 
> 
> 
> I understand though!


True... but still, it breaks the flow:

"Heeeeere's Johnny!!!"

FFWD past commercials

Back to Shelly Duvall screaming in the bathroom.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

serenstarlight said:


> Yay that's cool. IFC as of late has been my best friend. Every sunday they show a new asian horror flick (well.. new to me).


Checked IMDB - it's being released this year. One correction to what I wrote though, and this is the same thing I told that guy at work who made the same mistake I did in my original post - The Eye isn't Japanese - it's Chinese. Still has that same creepy feel though.

One unfortunate trend with all these remakes - when they started becoming successful, you started seeing the filmmakers "improve" on the original with new effects, and more gore. I really hope they keep to the spirit (no pun intended) of these movies. The Eye was uber-creepy (that scene in the elevator... still makes me shiver), and I hope they keep to that.


----------



## serenstarlight (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh ok -- well I made a mistake and thought a Korean movie was Japanese. Yeah I know what you mean about the remakes though. I was watching the Grudge2 dvd extras. It seems to me that the american/japanese team were arguing more than they were making the movie. It's unfortunate though because I didn't care much for the Grudge2. I think if they'd left the director to do what he does best the movie would have pulled together better.


jpl said:


> Checked IMDB - it's being released this year. One correction to what I wrote though, and this is the same thing I told that guy at work who made the same mistake I did in my original post - The Eye isn't Japanese - it's Chinese. Still has that same creepy feel though.
> 
> One unfortunate trend with all these remakes - when they started becoming successful, you started seeing the filmmakers "improve" on the original with new effects, and more gore. I really hope they keep to the spirit (no pun intended) of these movies. The Eye was uber-creepy (that scene in the elevator... still makes me shiver), and I hope they keep to that.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I will also enjoy another HD channel. I am a bit pessimistic about the Universal connection. They still haven't fixed the sound on 74. Is this channel going to be a 5.1 crapshoot also?


----------



## Rambler (Nov 9, 2006)

So is the preview channel 101 going to be the regular Chiller channel number?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Rambler said:


> So is the preview channel 101 going to be the regular Chiller channel number?


No, it looks like it's going to be ch 257 (if I remember the promo correctly).


----------



## atti (Aug 23, 2006)

Even though the channel guide gave the movie info for American Gothic- it turned out to be the t.v. series. Good news for us fans.
Now I hope they show Miracles too. I loved that series- or at least the few episodes I saw.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I hope they show the TV Series American Gothic. IMHO it was one of the best shows that got cancelled way too early and probably if it was put out today in the era of serials(lost, heros) it would still be around. Anyway if this channel is censored i will not watch it. The same with AMC. This cannel was once great but once they decided to be more "family Friendly" it has gone to hell but what can i expect from a channel owned by cablevision and the dolan Family. Commercials I can live with because i can just DVR but censoring sucks.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

will I get this with Total Choice Plus?


----------



## Renomik (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm all over it if they are rerunning the entire Twin Peaks series - will definitely hit the season pass, er, 'record series' in March.

... And if Twin Peaks was available in HD, maybe we could actually make sense out of some of those dream sequences???



GadgetGal1 said:


> I can't wait. American Gothic, Twin Peaks, Alfred Hitchcock and Tales from the Crypt. I love this stuff.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Does anyone know when it's going to be available?


----------



## Crazy 1 (Oct 21, 2002)

I guess you mean, The new Chiller channel= March 01. Thats what I hear.


----------



## djshawn (Jan 8, 2007)

idlehands said:


> This channel is gonna suck! Censorship plus commercials for films and series like Tales from the Crypt? The whole point of watching Tales from the Crypt was to see naked girls and hear foul language! I am happy that they're showing Friday the 13th series and Freddy's Nightmares. I just wonder if they're going to air it from the first episode on up, instead of airing random episodes. I hate that! Hopefully they'll add Tales from the Darkside series as well. BTW, on that schedule I see Sat and Sundays for Freddy's Nightmares, but where is it under the Stunts section on Sat and Sun? And what the hell is the stunts schedule anyway?


I second the request for Tales from the Darkside. However, if it isn't a show that was CBS-related I doubt we'd see it.....guess we'd have to stick with the showings on SciFi for now...


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> will I get this with Total Choice Plus?


I don't think this channel will do anything for me at all. But I am wondering with D adding channels, will we get them added if we have the old packages? Or if they do add a channel I'm interested in, do I have to get the new package


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Dolly said:


> I don't think this channel will do anything for me at all. But I am wondering with D adding channels, will we get them added if we have the old packages? Or if they do add a channel I'm interested in, do I have to get the new package


Considering how many folks are grandfathered into their existing packages, I don't think it would make sense to exclude any new channel from existing customers like that. If you're adding a channel, you want to maximize the number of households it can go to. Also, that's one way that a company like DirecTV can secure a channel - and it's what they did in the move to HD. They threw their weight around. They rely on the number of subscribers as a selling point to the company providing the channel. If they exclude those that are grandfathered in, they are severely limiting the number of potential viewers of the new channel, which means that the channel provider could come back and sue DirecTV - they launched this new channel precisely because DirecTV said they would carry it, and the reason they would go to DirecTV is precisely because of their customer base. Unless a deal was worked out ahead of time, where DirecTV told the provider "we're going to restructure our costing and this will only be available to a small fraction of our viewers off the bat..." then DirecTV would be breaching the contract that they signed with the provider.

And like I said, that's exactly what they're doing with HD service. They got channels like CNN to agree to start broadcasting in HD. Why? Precisely because of the size of DirecTV's viewer base. It carries alot of weight. For that reason I believe that DirecTV has a real interest in expanding its HD viewership (although not at the expense of it's SD only viewership). Which is why these two new satellites are so critical to the company's success. When they go up, and they start carrying 50, or 100, or 150 new national HD channels, they're going to have a real interest in expanding the number of folks who have HD. BTW, I know people who are DirecTV customers who have HD TVs, but don't subscribe to their HD service because it's not worth it. DirecTV is going to spend alot of money on going HD, as are alot of these channel providers. There's going to be a real incentive for them to persuade folks to go HD after they launch these new channels. Which is why I think they're going to start offering some pretty steep discounts for things like the HR20.


----------



## zipbags (Oct 14, 2005)

atti said:


> Even though the channel guide gave the movie info for American Gothic- it turned out to be the t.v. series. Good news for us fans.
> Now I hope they show Miracles too. I loved that series- or at least the few episodes I saw.


Atti,

If you are a fan of Miracles. You can buy the complete series on dvd for pretty cheap. Some of the unaired episodes were great and very creepy. Sad it was cancelled by ABC....Not because of ratings...But, because it wasn't the type of show ABC wanted to go with. Which is stupid since you would have assumed they would have viewed it before approving the show. :nono2:


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

The Chiller Channel is going to put baby goose bumps on our arms. If DirecTV is thinking about raising there price for this channel, I think Ala carte be best. Nothing more than a wasted channel, which will not make after 6 months.
I believe Chiller Channel will not make it... Too much to watch as it is.:beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :backtotop :icon_lol:


----------



## idlehands (Jul 14, 2006)

La Push Commercial Codman said:


> The Chiller Channel is going to put baby goose bumps on our arms. If DirecTV is thinking about raising there price for this channel, I think Ala carte be best. Nothing more than a wasted channel, which will not make after 6 months.
> I believe Chiller Channel will not make it... Too much to watch as it is.:beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :beatdeadhorse: :backtotop :icon_lol:


I heard they won't be airing complete series episodes so that people can't make dvd sets, is this true? Seems to be the case with Tales from the Darkside on Sci-Fi. They always repeat the same crap. Is this what Chiller is going to do with their programs?


----------



## bgartz (Jun 24, 2006)

idlehands said:


> I heard they won't be airing complete series episodes so that people can't make dvd sets, is this true? Seems to be the case with Tales from the Darkside on Sci-Fi. They always repeat the same crap. Is this what Chiller is going to do with their programs?


I have never heard of that, but I would be mad if they did that. I have not seen many of these shows in years, and I want to see all of the Eps..


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Has anyone seen ch 257 listed yet? with it going on air the 1st of march have not seen it on the ch list yet still say ch not avail.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> Has anyone seen ch 257 listed yet? with it going on air the 1st of march have not seen it on the ch list yet still say ch not avail.


I don't care about the channel, but I do want to see if I get it with my old package  If it is March 1st, come tomorrow it should be there


----------



## idlehands (Jul 14, 2006)

15 minutes into thursday and still no channel. Those liars!


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet either!!! -pouts-


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> Has anyone seen ch 257 listed yet? with it going on air the 1st of march have not seen it on the ch list yet still say ch not avail.


Well I have the old Total Choice + package and there isn't even a number 257 listed for me so I guess those of us with the old packages won't be getting new channels :nono2:


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

idlehands said:


> 15 minutes into thursday and still no channel. Those liars!


Maybe they will wait until the morning hours before they start it?


----------



## midwave (Jun 20, 2004)

Is there really going to be enough programming to warrant the new "Chiller" channel!?!?
There isn't enough programming on Scifi Channel to warrant 24/7 exposure.
The 'SciFi Original weekend movies' are all junk!
I've said for the past few years, SciFi Channel and USA Network could merge, and they'd still have time for the overnight infomercials.
Why doesn't NBC Universal just combine SciFi with Chiller, and then incorporate some of USA Networks repeats of 'The Dead Zone' and "The 4400"?!?!
If they combined all 3 networks, they'd have a great 24/7 channel!
Heck...throw in the 'new' Sleuth channel into the mix....and call it THE UNIVERSAL CHANNEL!
...put the newer shows on during the primetime evenings, like Stargate, Monk, Psych, and Battlestar Galactica, and save the older shows for all the other times....


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

It is there this morning.


----------



## kintaro (Dec 27, 2006)

midwave said:


> Is there really going to be enough programming to warrant the new "Chiller" channel!?!?
> There isn't enough programming on Scifi Channel to warrant 24/7 exposure.
> The 'SciFi Original weekend movies' are all junk!
> I've said for the past few years, SciFi Channel and USA Network could merge, and they'd still have time for the overnight infomercials.
> ...


The problem is I don't want to watch Stargate, Monk, Psych, or Battlestar Galactica when I get a craving for some horror/thriller programming.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

And this is why I am glad my favorte movie of all time (The Shining) will be shown commercial free. Although I am sure it will be edited. I look forward to seeing what they might do with this movie once this channel (hopefully) goes HD later this year.



jpl said:


> True... but still, it breaks the flow:
> 
> "Heeeeere's Johnny!!!"
> 
> ...


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Mixer said:


> And this is why I am glad my favorte movie of all time (The Shining) will be shown commercial free. Although I am sure it will be edited. I look forward to seeing what they might do with this movie once this channel (hopefully) goes HD later this year.


I was wondering about that. I noticed that they were showing The Shining a couple times tonight (back to back). I didn't know if they mentioned that it was going to be commercial free or not. I seem to remember that, over the weekend, there were interruptions during Tales from the Crypt. But again, that wasn't a movie, but still it kinda disrupted things. Didn't know if that was because it was on 101, or because it was a preview of the channel.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

The 101 preview was a disaster. Where the commercial breaks would have been were all black screened. This is great for someone that had recorded them to be able to find the spot where the show returns but for anyone tuning in during this time I would have to imagine they thought the channel was off the air. I know that was just for the preview.

What would be nice would be if they would have unedited versions of these movies that would play after a certain tme of night. So for example have the 9pm showing of The Shining be the edited version with commercials and then have the 11 o clock showing unedited and commercial free????

Other wise nix the commercials and editing all together and charge more for this channel



jpl said:


> I was wondering about that. I noticed that they were showing The Shining a couple times tonight (back to back). I didn't know if they mentioned that it was going to be commercial free or not. I seem to remember that, over the weekend, there were interruptions during Tales from the Crypt. But again, that wasn't a movie, but still it kinda disrupted things. Didn't know if that was because it was on 101, or because it was a preview of the channel.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Mixer said:


> The 101 preview was a disaster. Where the commercial breaks would have been were all black screened. This is great for someone that had recorded them to be able to find the spot where the show returns but for anyone tuning in during this time I would have to imagine they thought the channel was off the air. I know that was just for the preview.


Come to think of it, I did notice that. After reading this thread, saying that there was a preview, I went and flipped it on TV, only to see a black screen. At first I thought "ok... maybe I DON'T get this channel, afterall..." I flipped around a bit, and then came back, and was able to watch Tales from the Crypt. But during the broadcast, I seem to remember, not commercial breaks, per se, but promos for the channel. I remember that the old Tales was on HBO, which means that it would have been uninterrupted... and yet they did put (or I seem to remember that they put) interruptions into the airing for the show over the weekend on 101. Guess I'll have to wait until tonight to see if there are interruptions or not, or if the movie is edited or not.


----------



## realracer2 (Jun 11, 2006)

This does not look like a channel that I will watch. Not because I do not like horror films, but because I do not like edited films.

As for me, I would have to disagree on the Shining, I have never been able to watch the whole movie. The book was a lot better, then very few of Stephen Kings books have been good as movies.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

So has anyone actually watched the real channel yet. Today is supposed to be the day. I was wondering if the commercials and editing was just during the preview. If not then this is a total waste of a channel.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Why Chiller is on my block channels:
1. I am not a horror movie fan.
2. The only thing I watch with commercials is sports and news (no choice in that matter). I will never watch *ANY* movie with commercials in it.
3. Most Chiller programing is old shows and movies.
4. I will not watch movies that are edited.

But I guess we all have our blocked list and I am sure that we each have a different one.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I watched for a few minutes when I was home for lunch but not enough to tell if it had commercial breaks or not.

I will wait to see if there "really" is any editing or cutting of movies as right now it seems to just be repeated from person to person with no real evidence that I have seen. All anyone has seen is a preview, I have yet to hear comments now that the channel is active.

I looked thru the guide for this channel and it looks like there are a few interesting horror series on but it does appear to repeat the same things a lot.

I dont mind older shows as thats mostly what all the channels show nowadays. Tales from the Crypt, Hitchcock, etc... Would love to see Dark Shadows.

I will record a movie/show or two and decide for myself. I prefer to see for myself before passing judgement based on hearsay from a preview.


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm with you on dark shadows. Oh my would that make me excited and i am excited for american gothic as well. But i'm with the post above you i refuse to watch edited movies. they just make me cringe.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

If you notice on their website it says that Chiller is now on Directv channel 67?!! Me thinks they maybe tipping their hand as to their HD channel number. They don't list channel 257 on the site.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> If you notice on their website it says that Chiller is now on Directv channel 67?!! Me thinks they maybe tipping their hand as to their HD channel number. They don't list channel 257 on the site.


Channels up to 68 or 69 are reserved for local OTA stations. Must be a typo.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

There was an episode of Tales from the Crypt with Daniel Craig (the new James Bond) in it from 96..

I pretty much think this is a waste of bandwith..most of the shows could be on Sci Fi or Sleuth if they really wanted to air them. Some of the movies have aired on Universal HD too (Funhouse, The Watcher, Nightmares).

Also, right now the Tivo guide data doesnt seem to make it too easy to set a season pass for American Gothic since its not listing episode info and with the # of repeats of single epsiodes thats likely, it'll be hard to do it. Thats the only show I really have any interest in since I havent seen it in forever.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

The shining was edited. Seems they used the broadcast version where the F wrd is changed to hell a lot. During the preview they used beeps insted which was way more annoying. 

I dont find myself watchng Chiller a lot but I will watch TFTC from time to time just to see the ones I missed on HBO.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am not saying this to nitpick but I don't really consider removing profanity and blurring nudity on a non pay channel available 24/7 to all family members anything major. Its no different than the way all the other non pay channels do things.

In fact by doing this it allows for a much much wider selection of shows and movies. Just think of how many shows/movies could not even be showed if they just eliminated the ones that aren't family friendly.

I am not saying I am going to watch this a lot but it has some good series that I enjoyed watching before and I plan to check out again.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I am not saying this to nitpick but I don't really consider removing profanity and blurring nudity on a non pay channel available 24/7 to all family members anything major. Its no different than the way all the other non pay channels do things.


You are right, it is the way the other channels do it.
And it is still wrong.

Movies have been made since the turn of the century and TV shows for about sixty years. There are tons and tons of movies and shows that these channels could show with no editing needed whatsoever. Not just on this channel, but all "family-friendly" channels.

Kids shouldn't be watching most modern horror films anyway because of their disturbing style and disregard of basic morality. A bleep here or blurring there won't help--the tone and attitude are not suitable for children. And the fans of the films won't like the cuts. Editing these films for TV is a no-win situation.

I didn't think about the possibilty of Chiller showing Dark Shadows. That would be awesome!


----------

